# Other Hobbies



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another just for fun thread ....

Theres a wide spectrum of people on this forum with one common interest. I was wondering what other hobbies people had - it cant be all coffee.... can it ?

I'll kick off. My other hobbies are :

Buying, repairing and playing pinball machines

Clay pigeon shooting (very badly !)

Beer making

Dog training (obedience, agility and personal protection)

Breeding chickens (more Mrs WDs hobby but I get roped into it)

I would add DIY and gardening but thats more a necessity than a hobby

It'll be interesting to see the diversity and any common themes


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mountain biking

Classic Scooters

Technology nerd


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cycling, Clay Shooting, Watches! In no particular order!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Never really had any hobbies that have stuck! As they just end up being a passing fad, the longest hobbie I had was;

Movie memorabilia - collecting movie posters, lobby cards, autographs etc did that for about 2-3 years then ended up with stuff all over the place waiting to be framed etc and so have gradually been selling it off!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tennis

Music

Gym

Reading


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Tropical fishkeeping and judging

Flying RC Helicopters


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beer making (and drinking)

gym

music

keeping/raising chickens

cooking/food

bread making

movies


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Oh aye, food and movies.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Guys you are making me look bad!! Me with my no hobbies!

I didnt really think of some of the ones listed above as 'Hobbies' :exit:but if we are calling them hobbies then I will add;

Gym

Music

Cooking and this includes eating what I have cooked!

Movies (hence my movie memorabilia collecting!)


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Cigars

Gym

Ex marine aquarium but keep an eye on the forums now and again


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

cycling (not in winter though)

countryside/woodland walks

collecting old clocks (some restoration)

car mechanics/ classic mini's

movies/ music

xbox (though managed to ween myself off this again)

and of course...... good food and drink


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Watches, wine, running. gym and music for me.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a couple of cars under rebuild at the moment so they take up a lot of time when I'm in Norfolk. Will be adding my grandfathers Norton, Royal Enfield and Vincent bikes to the rebuild list once one of the cars is complete. Then I'll need to get a bike licence... But I love cars. The sillier the better.









I spend some time each year travelling around air museums. Helps that IWM Duxford and Shuttleworth Collection are really close to me. Did volunteer at Duxford for a while too.

When the weather is nasty, like now actually, I find that I revert to classic video games. I have many of the consoles, but I tend to go the emulation route now, it's just easier and 99% as good. Just started getting in virtual pinball and when we move from the flat to a house, will hopefully be building a arcade cabinet and a virtual pinball machine. I've got plenty of old hardware to use.

Also watch a lot of movies. I'm at about 1200 DVD's and 200 blu rays at the moment. With Blockbuster going, that number will change. Some duplicates, but not many. Although I do have 7 different copies of Blade Runner as they kept releasing different versions of it and mug that I am, bought them.









But the things that really keep me sane day to day are radio comedy *especially the Goons, ISIHAC, JAM, ISIRTA, amongst many others* and music. 1930's to 1970's blues for preference. But I'm fairly eclectic. Luckily my media server is pretty capacious to store everything I have at the moment, but upgrades will be needed soon.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Cycling (mostly mountain biking), Yoga, Newcastle United, Beer (Life member of CAMRA) and Cooking


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Flibster said:


> I've got a couple of cars under rebuild at the moment so they take up a lot of time when I'm in Norfolk. Will be adding my grandfathers Norton, Royal Enfield and Vincent bikes to the rebuild list once one of the cars is complete. Then I'll need to get a bike licence....


If you need someone to look after the bikes until you get your license I'm more than happy to oblige.

Would love to renovate a classic bike. My old man had a Matchless in his youth - it would be nice to restore one. Maybe one day ...


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

Cycling - MTB, road and commuting (11 bikes at last count) as they say happiness is n+1

Bike building and maintenance (see above)

Photography

Motorbikes

Gadgets, if that's a hobby?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Before I had kids -

Climbing

Caving

Hiking

Kayaking

Now -

Running

Cooking

Mid day naps at the weekend (currently trying to beat my lifetime best of 3 naps on a Sunday)

Family time - preferably outside

Bread making

Knitting (top geek award I know but I find it very relaxing/therapeutic)


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Knitting (top geek award I know but I find it very relaxing/therapeutic)


Oh I'm glad you went first.

I crochet









I sew & bake stuff now and then.

I love architecture and google earth.

I am an armchair urban explorer and as soon as I find time will be geocaching with the offspring (children not band).


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Rugby League

Bodybuilding, just getting back into this after a serious shoulder operation and i am growing well again.

Wine

Watches but only have a few decent ones and don't really research them unless i am buying one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Music - vinyl.

Guitar - playing when everyone is out the house and can crank it up .

Occasional Xbox live - the internet is so poor where I live that ,this is now only very occasionally.

Cooking - I cook for me and mrs b and our little boy . This means having a constant demand for good cooked home food ,portioned up and frozen ready to go .


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Mountain Biking

Home Cinema

Hi-Fi

Music

Wine

Dog Walking -2 Dobies


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

That's 6 cyclists so far, we should form a club - Coffee Forums CC


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a bike for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Photography

Hi-Fi


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> I have a bike for sale if anyone is interested


I think you need to work on your sales patter!







Put it up in the sales thread and you might get a bite.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Blues harmonica

Singing (in between the harmonica)

Valve amps (designing, customising, building...mostly for harmonica and/or vintage Fenders, used to do more servicing work but cut back in recent years)

Music - blues & soul, most of which is listened to on "mono lo-fi" (rather than Stereo hi-fi, it's more a "back to work" scheme for my otherwise unemployed amps).

Spiders - identification.

Was into classic scooters in my teens to 30's


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Blues harmonica


One of the best bits of live music I have seen is Paul Jones doing Room and Board


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Mountain biking

Music / going to gigs / trying to find time to learn the bass

Raced cars in my early 20's

I see a few Mtb on here, where do you ride?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Consider it done my friend!



Daren said:


> I think you need to work on your sales patter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

totallywired said:


> I see a few Mtb on here, where do you ride?


Wales - Cody, Cwm Carn, Affan

Scotland - 7 Stains, Glenttress

England - Hadleigh (home ride), Dorking

You?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13040-Scott-Speedster-w-extras-%A3400&p=118291#post118291


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Former competitive bodybuilder, still enjoy going to the gym.

Also I have a collection of motorcycles that is slowly decreasing that I like to take out for a blast when the weather is permitting.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Mainly the Chilterns (Oxfordshire)

Wyre forest in the summer

Heading to Holmbury hill for a pedal in a couple of weeks

Done a fair bit of Wales over the years



Daren said:


> Wales - Cody, Cwm Carn, Affan
> 
> Scotland - 7 Stains, Glenttress
> 
> ...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

totallywired said:


> I see a few Mtb on here, where do you ride?


Cannock Chase when I get round to it


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

totallywired said:


> Mainly the Chilterns (Oxfordshire)
> 
> Wyre forest in the summer
> 
> ...


I lived in Scotland for 15 years so my 'local' was Carron Valley but made it to Glentress once a month


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Cannock Chase when I get round to it


I've done Cannock quite a few times now. Where do I get good coffee nearby?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Daren said:


> I've done Cannock quite a few times now. Where do I get good coffee nearby?


Certainly not from the cafe on site, a latte from there is at almost boiling point! I live an hour away so I'm lacking local knowledge as well


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Keeping various phelsuma species in fully live planted vivariums with running waterfalls and mini Eco systems.(also captive breeding some rare species successfully that there are a handful of in the uk)

Flying rc helicopters

Bit of a gaming nerd aswell


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Surfing

Owning a camera (not sure if you can call it photography when your pics aren't that good)

Baking

Used to have a motorbike but no time to ride it so it had to go a few years back.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sharkie said:


> Former competitive bodybuilder, still enjoy going to the gym.
> 
> Also I have a collection of motorcycles that is slowly decreasing that I like to take out for a blast when the weather is permitting.


You are to small to be a body builder


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> Surfing
> 
> Owning a camera (not sure if you can call it photography when your pics aren't that good)
> 
> ...


Come come now Neill, the bike went because your OH told you it had to go, not because of the lack of time to ride it!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Come come now Neill, the bike went because your OH told you it had to go, not because of the lack of time to ride it!


That isn't true. I will admit she was glad to see it go but she never asked me to sell it. Now if I tried to buy a new one that would be a different story ?


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You are to small to be a body builder


I am certainly smaller than I was, used to be around the 22 stone mark. Just a lightweight these days.?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> I've done Cannock quite a few times now. Where do I get good coffee nearby?


They've only recently discovered freeze dried coffee and adjectives in Cannock, so you're going to struggle. Good place for a bike ride or a flint arrow head.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sharkie said:


> I am certainly smaller than I was, used to be around the 22 stone mark. Just a lightweight these days.


Bleedin eck. How tall are you? I never competed but used to train for BB and the heaviest I ever got was 16 stone 10. Can't imagine another five on top of that!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

22 stone is some weight!, i have been 19 stone at 5'8" tall before but the snoring was ridiculas. Sitting at 17 at the minute but need to loose some fat! The training bug has got me at the minute as its the first time in years i can go for it with no serious shoulder issues! Stops me being a grumpy bugger too!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cycling

Photography

Fly Fishing

RC Helicopters

Great to see other RC Heli Pilots on here too

I will be picking this up again in 2014 after a 2 year break

However time may be limited to when I'm not out on my bike training for a 100 mile event in August


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Cycling
> 
> Photography
> 
> ...


What do you fly Glenn?

I'm currently using the spektrum dx6i transmitter and have various micro helis.

Blade msr

Blade Msrx

Blade mcpx

And have a small quad the blade mqx

Purchased the Phoenix sim and practicing to make a jump to a 450 size bird


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I fly near widnes

I have Trex 600

Fusion 50

Trex 500 in an Augusta 109 fuselage

Gaui 425 in an Airwolf Fuselage

Blade 130x

And 2 450 size quads


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Music in two ways - playing (bass guitar frequently in church band and piano infrequently) and listening (mostly through my Naim hifi system just getting into streaming). Quite fancy learning to play the drums

Cars - a bit latent at the moment due to financial constraints - but have had a couple of Caterhams (did some competitions in them), a Lotus Elise (nothing like as good as the Caterhams) and various others. Would quite like to do a bit of competing though unlikely to have the funds for another Caterham (a bit fat to fit now, too). Fancy a Subaru BRZ / Toyota GT86 for some everyday fun

Study - currently studying part-time for an MA in theology (done two years for a graduate diploma and now in second year of MA, with a dissertation to follow next year finishing September 2015)

Reading - latent until the MA is finished, but avidly read novels of various types - usually on holiday get through a book a day

Growing beef (maybe moving into pigs when sister in law moves in next door - currently on a syndicate with two brothers in law and father in law with four calves, having recently killed the second)

Photography - a bit off and on - got a decent digital camera 3 years ago and was just getting into it (having enjoyed 15+ years ago a 35mm SLR) when we had a house fire and it took months to get the camera checked over, and never quite found the time to get back into it again


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

carper2k said:


> I fly near widnes
> 
> I have Trex 600
> 
> ...


How are you finding the 130x ,after all the problems people had i decided against it.not checked for a while if theres another v2 of it.i may just make the jump to the blade 450x


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Music

Skiing

Keeping my Triumph TR6 on the road!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What do I fly?

2 Raptor 30's

Raptor Mini Titan

Blade MSR

Have Phoenix sim - its brilliant


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Glenn said:


> What do I fly?
> 
> 2 Raptor 30's
> 
> ...


Yes I'm getting a lot of stick time on Phoenix at the mo.really getting the urge to buy the 450x


----------

